# VIP722K on backorder



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

I had the error code (004) on my VIP622 for the 61.5 satellite which also carries my locals in HD. After months of tech service phone calls and one service call for completely new wiring on the outside of my house I convinced Dish to send a VIP722k with the dual OTA receiver module in replacement. 
The VIP722k has been on backorder for three weeks. Has anyone else had difficulties getting a VIP722k?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have not heard anything, but given how new the 722K it does not surprise me at all. This occurred with the 622 when it was released and also the 942 as I recall


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

We're still getting regular 722s here, though we had a shipment of 722ks in a couple of weeks ago. I'm sure production on them is still ramping up.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

I ordered my 722k with OTA module on 3/11. I was informed a week later it is back-ordered. I received the same response when I did an email inquiry to ceo at echostar....still waiting.


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

I just checked on my order on the web. The status is still 'ship pending'. 

I don't want to call in again as the notes on my account are probably a mile long. Initially they billed me for the receiver (I'm on autopay). They have since credited my account but it was to late to avoid charging my credit card for it.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

DGRez said:


> I just checked on my order on the web. The status is still 'ship pending'.
> 
> I don't want to call in again as the notes on my account are probably a mile long. Initially they billed me for the receiver (I'm on autopay). They have since credited my account but it was to late to avoid charging my credit card for it.


I think quite a few of us are in that mode..let's hope it is not much longer.
I have to say, this is the biggest issue I've had with Dish in the 10 years I've been a customer. Couple of minor things in the past they took care of right away.

They should have made sure the pipe was well loaded with receivers before accepting orders. I have to believe it's programming where they make their real money, not hardware...and most retailers would not charge you until items shipped.
I guess 'providers' don't have to follow those 'rules'.


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Just received an email from Dish, my 722k has shipped.


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey mine has too!


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

Got mine today, it's up and running great! I have not noticed much difference with OTA signal strength and the new plug in. But I had good signal strength before so it should not be an issue.


----------



## DGRez (Jan 6, 2007)

I got mine yesterday, same experience, up and running great. OTAs are coming in clear with very little signal drop, if any. 

Mine came with an HDMI cable which surprised me. 

Now my wife can watch the OTA secondary weather broadcast on TV2.:hurah:


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

Got installed Saturday with 722K. Everything worked well Saturday evening and then I woke up Sunday Morning to only fan noise. Did the red button reset, unplug, etc. to no avail. No lights, nothing but fan noise. Called cust svc and tech came out Monday morning with a replacement 722K. Been working great ever since. By the way I am making use of the OTA module as well (main reason I wanted 722k).


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

cummingsje said:


> Got installed Saturday with 722K. Everything worked well Saturday evening and then I woke up Sunday Morning to only fan noise. Did the red button reset, unplug, etc. to no avail. No lights, nothing but fan noise. Called cust svc and tech came out Monday morning with a replacement 722K. Been working great ever since. By the way I am making use of the OTA module as well (main reason I wanted 722k).


OTA was fine in the 622 but I like the additional OTA input, plus the greater disk space. A great choice all around!


----------

